# 2014 Stonehaven Manor



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Photos from the 2014 incarnation of Stonehaven Manor.

http://www.stonehavenmanor.net/halloween-night-2014/

I used mini LED spotlights I built this year, and I think I like the look on the tombstones. I will probably use the color flood lights for back lighting from now on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Card playing skellies! We did that in our yard last year - makes for a fun little scene.

Your jack-o-lantern display in that big window is striking.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

You used white/ yellowish light for the stones and it looks fantastic!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the lighting! The whole display is gorgeous!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

matrixmom said:


> You used white/ yellowish light for the stones and it looks fantastic!


Those are the soft white 5mm prewired LED's from http://lighthouseleds.com/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Such a great looking haunt 
Love your pumpkins, graveyard and the skeleton holding the pumpkin :jol:
Really top notch lighting too. Way to go!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Such a pretty display! Everything from your props, lighting, and pics looked so nice.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

beautiful display, love the lighting


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Really nice. I like the Beware of the ... sign.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I also like the Beware of Sign and the skellies at the table in the window! Nice organization of your tombstones.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the entry sign, the lights on the tombstones are great! but my fav is definitely the card game LOL


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Your whole display looks fantastic, but I especially love the card-playing skellies and the "BEWARE..." sign! Very witty


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Impressive home and great pumpkin display in large foyer window. Great staging of the skellies also.


----------

